

How Google drove Samsung away - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/208357/how-google-drove-samsung-away

======
ZeroGravitas
Strange how a paragraph from Florian Mueller's blog seems to be getting
repeated round the internet as an official Samsung statement.

Exhibit A:

 _" “If Samsung truly believed that Google’s takeover of Motorola Mobility was
going to be helpful to the entire Android eco-system at large, it would have
waited until that deal was closed before concluding the license agreement with
Microsoft,” said a Samsung official.

“Samsung knows it can’t rely on Google. We’ve decided to address Android IP
issues on our own.”"_

[http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/tech/2011/09/133_95716....](http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/tech/2011/09/133_95716.html)

Exhibit B

 _"If Samsung truly believed that Google's acquisition of Motorola Mobility
was going to be helpful to the Android ecosystem at large, it would have
waited until that deal is closed before concluding the license agreement with
Microsoft. But Samsung probably knows it can't rely on Google. It decided to
address Android's intellectual property issues on its own."_

[http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/09/samsung-takes-
androi...](http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/09/samsung-takes-android-
patent-license.html)

